# Looking for hours. F250 w/ great female driver



## snowfox74

Looking for work. Available anytime..commercial or residential. My truck is an extention of myself...terrific driver. clean and responsible. Where can I find work in here... anyone?


----------



## buckwheat_la

let me start by welcoming you to plowsite. unfortunately you are posting this in the wrong area, if you go down to the buisness area, there is a section for contacts, subing, etc, you might trying to post there if you are looking for work. Cheers


----------



## forestfireguy

We have room for a sub, but you probably don't want to drive NJ for a snow storm. LOL


----------



## Lawn Rover

Pics please  j/k and location.


----------



## KJ Cramer

This thread used to have a whole page worth of people requesting pics, but they all got deleted so I doubt if you will get any pics either. I hope you do though.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

I don't think she was/is a legitimate prospect. I sent her a PM for more information about her experience, truck, plow etc and zero response back. If she was serious then she isn't showing to be reliable by failing to reply. Oh well...tried to at least give her a chance.


----------



## snowfox74

*Apology*

I appreciate everyone's replies to my previous post. i noticed that someone had mentioned I may not be legit due to my lack of response to some inquires. I'm sure that did seem pretty unprofessional. I am involved in a small family business we had 5 trucks and our leader was my brother in law. Two days after I posted on this site he caught his blade in a snow bank after losing control on a patch of ice. He didn't make it. With this said.. if we do decide to continue with our contracts or solicit more I hope that my delayed response will not be held against me. However right now we are not conducting any snow removal business. Thank you for understanding - snowfox74


----------



## iceyman

snowfox74;1016521 said:


> I appreciate everyone's replies to my previous post. i noticed that someone had mentioned I may not be legit due to my lack of response to some inquires. I'm sure that did seem pretty unprofessional. I am involved in a small family business we had 5 trucks and our leader was my brother in law. Two days after I posted on this site he caught his blade in a snow bank after losing control on a patch of ice. He didn't make it. With this said.. if we do decide to continue with our contracts or solicit more I hope that my delayed response will not be held against me. However right now we are not conducting any snow removal business. Thank you for understanding - snowfox74


sorry for your loss


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

Sorry for your loss but I was plowing in the same county in the same storms and didn't hear of any such death. I'll have to check the local info to see. Where did that happen exactly?


----------



## snowfox74

*Laslo -YOUR A DICK*

I have nothing to prove to you. and u have no idea what county or counties for that matter where we were plowing. I really shouldn't even be wasting my time with this response but U REALLY R A DICK. Just thought you should know.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

Hhhmm...sounds peculiar still.


----------



## F350plowing

snowfox74;1016834 said:


> I have nothing to prove to you. and u have no idea what county or counties for that matter where we were plowing. I really shouldn't even be wasting my time with this response but U REALLY R A DICK. Just thought you should know.


calm down he was just asking where no need to be so rude to him over a simple question


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

F350plowing;1022698 said:


> calm down he was just asking where no need to be so rude to him over a simple question


yeah really take a chill pill... I didnt see him say any thing bad about you or your brother...

sorry for you loss btw... but really people on here are very helpful as in time you will see...

were all on here to shoot the **** and have fun talking about the adventures of snow pushing


----------



## becpropertymain

wow what a piss poor attitude


----------



## snowfox74

*Alright already...*

I didn't mean to snap your head off Laslo. I felt like you were insinuating that I was lying about Robby's death.. I was extremely emotional when I replied to your comment and obviously misunderstood. Im sorry. It was in Calvert County Md. Btw.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

snowfox74;1027202 said:


> I didn't mean to snap your head off Laslo. I felt like you were insinuating that I was lying about Robby's death.. I was extremely emotional when I replied to your comment and obviously misunderstood. Im sorry. It was in Calvert County Md. Btw.


Well there ya go.... she apologized ... all's good in the plow world now.......payup


----------



## Burkartsplow

I just saw this and laszlo is being a dick!! People like him piss me off and she does not need to apoligize for going off on him after going though what she has over the last month. Sorry for your loss and laszlo you need to get a life.


----------



## Lux Lawn

Sorry for your loss.
I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## dellwas

Right on. Wonder if he practices at being an a**hole or if it comes naturally?



Burkartsplow;1027344 said:


> I just saw this and laszlo is being a dick!! People like him piss me off and she does not need to apoligize for going off on him after going though what she has over the last month. Sorry for your loss and laszlo you need to get a life.


----------



## maxximus98

Laszlo Almasi;1016694 said:


> Sorry for your loss but I was plowing in the same county in the same storms and didn't hear of any such death. I'll have to check the local info to see. Where did that happen exactly?


This site has a bunch of people who sit on here looking to start ****!!! Get a life! what an ignorant thing to say. First of all not accidents make the news!!! and why would she care if you believe her or not does she owe you anything!!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

maxximus98;1028715 said:


> This site has a bunch of people who sit on here looking to start ****!!! Get a life! what an ignorant thing to say. First of all not accidents make the news!!! and why would she care if you believe her or not does she owe you anything!!


I Agree with what you have to say there


----------



## MileHigh

pics please?


----------

